# viaducto en tronco



## missrosa

Hi everybody,
How could I translate "viaducto en tronco" into English? Next is the context:

"Se han efectuado 8 estructuras, 3 pasos superiores, 2 pasos inferiores y tres viaductos (dos en tronco y uno en camino de servicio), que salvan los desniveles naturales del terreno, o sirven para comunicar carreteras secundarias o caminos de servicio con la autovía."

There is my try:
"There were built 8 structures, 3 overpasses and 2 underpasses, and 3 viaducts (2 *en tronco* and other as a service road) to save the natural unevenness of the ground or to communicate secondary roads or service ways with the highway"

Can anybody help me?


----------



## frida-nc

Hi Missrosa,
I think this would be expressed slightly differently:
8* constructions* *were completed*: 3 overpasses, 2 underpasses, and 3 viaducts [BR]/ elevated roads [US] (two trunk roads [BR] /main roads  [US] and the third as a service road), to *ease* the natural unevenness of the ground or to *connect* secondary roads or service roads with the highway.
Saludos.


----------



## missrosa

Thank you Frida!!


----------



## cirrus

I would say structures rather than constructions. The via de servicio is an access road eg an off or on ramp rather than the main EDIT or trunk route (the tronco).  

Ease doesn't sound right to my ears.  Is not the point that the bridges reduce the gradients so that they can be driven at speed? For example in the UK a motorway generally is designed to have a maximum a slope that is no more than 1 in 25.

Trunk route is the translation of tronco on eurodicatom.


----------



## frida-nc

There are some differences between British and American English, and I really think in this context "structure" vs. "construction" may be one of them.

Trunk route should work fine for both in a professional report.

I like "reduce the gradient" for "salvar los desniveles."

There is indeed a difference between a "service road" and an "access ramp."  If the latter is meant (i.e. an entrance or exit to the "trunk" route), then I suggest this wording.

Saludos.


----------



## cirrus

Via de servicio on a Spanish motorway tends to be an off or on ramp or sometimes ones which offer a complete U turn. I wish I could think of the UK English for this. I think we just say something as simple exit or way onto the motorway, actually thinking about it more I think the word is slip road.  Longman's Dictionary seems to confirm this. This is their definition: "a road for driving onto or off a                                motorway"

Check out this link for a Spanish definition.
EDIT - "Camino... paralelo a una carretera, respecto de la cual tiene carácter secundario, conectado a ésta solamente en algunos puntos, y que sirve a las propiedades o edificios contiguos"

On another point - what is the US / UK difference between construction and structure?  I am intrigued. Construction here is generic - it's what we call the activity whereas a structure would be the result or at least the framework for it.

Further edit and apologies for hijacking the thread, is not construction a non count noun?  We talk about the construction industry, or describe a building as being of whatever type of construction.  Longmans dictionary (spot the ex teacher of English in remission) seems to confirm this hunch.


----------



## frida-nc

> Camino... paralelo a una carretera, respecto de la cual tiene carácter secundario, conectado a ésta solamente en algunos puntos, y que sirve a las propiedades o edificios contiguos"


This "parallel" road _would _be a service (or frontage) road according to my Wikipedia link above; this was the difference I was signalling in my post.  According to the one glossary I found, the on- and off-ramps, or *access ramps,* are simply *entrada *y *salida.  *Missrosa might want to check further on "camino de servicio" before translating. I'm not clear on which are equivalent to the slip road.

(Looking at the original text again, there is a "camino de servicio" used to connect " carreteras secundarias o caminos de servicio" with the main road.  So perhaps *camino de servicio* is a term used for both "service roads" and "access ramps.")

As for "construction" as a countable noun, yes, I'm afraid we do use it that way, as the WR dictionary also accepts.

  I haven't researched it and can't speak for the industry, but in popular usage a "structure" is above ground while the broader term "construction" would be used for a road or group of connected roads.
I'm sure the word "structure" would be quite acceptable in a report, just not the usual form we expect in the US for a highway interchange.
Regards.


----------



## mora

Hola:

As one working in the construction industry in North America, I feel that 'structures' would be used in any professional report.  I have never seen 'constructions' used in this manner, even if it is grammatically correct. 

I also feel the word 'ease' does not correctly describe the action. In this context, 'salvan' translates as 'preserve'. They are building an elevated roadway in order to preserve the natural contours of the land, presumably for ecological or aesthetic reasons.The original says nothing about trying to reduce the gradient. 

Saludos, 

Mora


----------



## frida-nc

Are you sure, Mora? In Google I find case after case in which "salvar" in connection with "desniveles" means something like "to compensate for."  In no case did I find it with the meaning to "preserve."

Example:
*...* con excelentes trechos de camino adosado a la montaña e impresionantes rellenos de piedra para _salvar los desniveles_ de la geografía andina. *...

*sistemas de esclusas para _salvar los desniveles_

You're the expert, I agree, but I have to say "preserve the contours" doesn't seem right either.  
Best.


----------



## mora

Frida, it is impossible to know for sure without more context. I don't think we are that far apart, it is a question of how one translates the concept of 'salvar los desniveles' which I do not think has a direct word for word translation into English. Upon reflection, neither *ease* nor *preserve* nor *reduce gradient* are perfect. I believe the concept is "to bridge over gaps or uneveness in the terrain by some means". It may or may not involve reducing the gradient, and preservation of the natural terrain may be incidental.   Maybe it is best is to use 'bridge (over)' as a the verb, as in "*to bridge over natural uneveness *of the ground". 

Saludos, 

Mora


----------



## frida-nc

Yes, to "bridge over" may be the best term judging by the pages available on the Web. Hope that helps, missrosa!
Thanks, mora.


----------



## cirrus

I realise I am now like a dog unable to leave behind a bone but the definition of via de servicio implies connections to secondary roads. Call me silly but doesn't that mean a junction eg a slip road be it off or onto the motorway?

Look at this from eurodicatom
   "a subsidiary road connecting a more important road with adjacent building or properties facing thereon and connected with that road only at a limited number of points     Definition Ref.   Technical Dict of Road Terms,PIARC,1990" 


source


----------



## mora

As Frida has noted, in American English  a 'service road' and an 'access ramp' are not the same. 

An access ramp is a relatively short roadway that provides access to a limited access highway/motorway. 

A service road is usually off of an access ramp, it usually runs parallel to the limited access highway/motorway, it exists to provide access to businesses fronting on the highway. 

Mora


----------



## cirrus

mora said:


> A service road is usually off of an access ramp, it usually runs parallel to the limited access highway/motorway, it exists to provide access to businesses fronting on the highway.



So if you were an engineer with an eye to value for money it would be unlikely to merit the cost of a viaduct whereas a junction with a road that links several destinations might be.


----------



## missrosa

You were great help! Thank you all!


----------

